# Prayer and Thoughts for Marie



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie collapsed and fell in the middle of the night. I am waiting to hear more. She is in the hospital. She just contacted me so I know she is awake. Right now she is waiting for x-rays.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh that's so scary. Praying she is ok and there is nothing seriousy wrong that caused it.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Frightening. Sending prayers for Marie. Please keep us posted as soon as you hear anything Walter. So scary.....


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh no! Prayers, thoughts and love for her and prayers for her medical team.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is waiting for xrays right now. They want to make sure there is nothing broken. She sounds very lucid but in pain and of course worried about snowball.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh no, I hope she's OK.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's terrible! Lots of Prayers for her!!!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Oh poor Marie. Walter please keep up us posted.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know about Marie Walter. And I am sure that we will be sending our Prayers for Marie and hope that she will be ok.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Walter I received a text this morning asking for prayers. Immediately Lorin and I prayed.
I text her back but haven't heard anything. I'm not going to bother her, so I will check closely here. I worry so much. I love her so very much. 
If you talk with Marie just let her know I will be checking in.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Let me know if you hear anything either. The last I heard was in an email from her - she is awake and alert and is undergoing xrays.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Walter for informing us----we will pray for healing & wisdom in care & that Marie will know how much we love her! I will check back for an update later.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh no! I hope Marie is fine and no broken bones! Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie just messaged me. She is home right now, but needs to make an appointment tomorrow morning. She had a long day and she did break a bone in her foot.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no, I haven't heard from her, but that's ok, she needs her rest. I will call her tomorrow afternoon. 
I can't believe she broke her foot:smcry:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saw this praying Marie will be ok and on the mend soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dear sister when you read this I just want you to know how loved you are. I know many of us would like to be there with you. I wish I could take your pain. I LOVE you :wub:
I hope your sleeping with precious Snowball, sweet dreams :wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Dear sister when you read this I just want you to know how loved you are. I know many of us would like to be there with you. I wish I could take your pain. I LOVE you :wub:
> I hope your sleeping with precious Snowball, sweet dreams :wub:


Amen from here. Hugs


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

rayer: Oh no that's just awful. Lifting up prayers that Marie will be feeling better very, very soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no. I just saw this. Poor Marie. Praying she'll be okay. I just mailed her a package yesterday! As bad as a foot fracture is, and it is bad because it's so hard to get around, I'm glad that she's okay in other ways and didn't hit her head of cause any internal damage. Marie - you're in my thoughts. :wub: Thank you for letting us know, Walter.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I hope Marie feels better today. Sending her tons of hugs, from me and Luna.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is she in a cast? Did she go back today? Thinking of & praying for you Marie! Hopefully Felix is able to be a good support!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have not hard from her this morning. Yesterday, she messaged me to tell me she was going in today to have the bone cared for. I hope I will hear from her this evening.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Been praying and thinking of Marie all morning. I just can't believe this has happened :smcry:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just seeing this now...:w00t: Marie!! Your foot!!

....and although it could have been much worse, a broken foot must be awfully painful!.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, If I got a broken foot it would be from "putting it in my mouth"! Hopefully you are already on the mend! Snowball is also in my prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying Marie is doing ok. Do they know what caused her to collapse?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back...:blink:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have not heard from Marie. I messaged her a couple of times today. Not sure why she collapsed


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh boy...just seeing this. I’m sorry this happened. Poor Marie, we are all praying for your recovery. Sending love, hugs and healing prayers. xx


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie just messaged me. She is really tired, but ok. She broke her foot. 6 weeks or so to recover.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

wkomorow said:


> Marie just messaged me. She is really tired, but ok. She broke her foot. 6 weeks or so to recover.


So thankful it is not real serious. Prayers for speedy recovery.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I so understand what she's about to endure. The only good thing is it's winter,, long journey ahead. I love you


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless her heart! I had to wear a boot for six weeks and it's not fun! I hope she makes a fashion statement with hers.I mean, all the cool kids wear them.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wishing Marie a very speedy recovery and that she gets plenty of R&R during her recuperation period.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

If she's got the cast on, we could all send her virtual messages and have her right the notes on her cast. Then she'd be surrounded by love notes for the 6 weeks :wub: . Sometimes you just gotta turn those lemons into lemonade!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Any up-dates this good Sat. AM, Walter? Do we know how it happened so we can be more careful? Hopefully she is doing better, less pain, and staying put! Big hugs, Marie!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praying for you sweet sister :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Relieved it's just the foot even though that's bad but could have been much worse. I know they don't do casts anymore...all I see are endless people with boots now (and some with the knee scooter). It's must easier to deal with than any casts used to be. Any idea yet why she collapsed? More worried about that.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Any up-dates this good Sat. AM, Walter? Do we know how it happened so we can be more careful? Hopefully she is doing better, less pain, and staying put! Big hugs, Marie!


Marie is supposed to call me tonight if she feels up to it. I will let people know how she is doing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie is unable to put any weight on her foot, so she is bed ridden.Other than that she is tired. She does have home health aids coming in. she is really tired and could not talk much.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just wondering, did she fall because she somehow broke her foot or did she break her foot because she fell.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Not really sure what happened other than she fell in the middle of the night and ended up in the ER with a broken foot.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Bless her heart, I'm glad she has Snowball there to help her heal. Lots of people are praying for you, Marie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That must be an awfully nasty break, Walter. I can't imagine having to be bed-ridden! That would about kill me. I am so, so sorry!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. The exact same thing happened to my neighbor a few weeks ago. Got up in the middle of the night and fell. She lives alone and was on the floor 3 hours until she could crawl to where she could get up to call for help. She ended up cutting the bottom of both feet -- she's not sure on what and breaking a bone. She now got a call button to wear at all times and she's healing slowly and using a wheelchair. It's all very scary. Praying that Marie gets back her strength and heals quickly. I wonder if it's too swollen to put in a boot.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

wkomorow said:


> Marie is unable to put any weight on her foot, so she is bed ridden.Other than that she is tired. She does have home health aids coming in. she is really tired and could not talk much.


Poor Marie! Please let her know that we are all praying for her and keeping her in our thoughts.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OH no! I was hoping it wasn't that serious! I can't imagine being bedridden! I wonder if her home is wheel chair accessible so she could at least use a wheel chair?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor Marie! I'm glad she has assistance, but I also wonder if a boot might help, or maybe a knee scooter?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Poor Marie. I’ve been thinking about you and praying you recover quickly. Hoping your not in too much pain. Sending love and hugs.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Prayers being said!

Lainie


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She does have people coming in to help her, but Marie's townhouse is over three floors, so it will be difficult for her regardless. I am hoping that she will be able to put a little pressure on her foot, so she can at least get around upstairs.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> She does have people coming in to help her, but Marie's townhouse is over three floors, so it will be difficult for her regardless. I am hoping that she will be able to put a little pressure on her foot, so she can at least get around upstairs.


Is she able to get a boot? That saved me when I broke all my toes last year, it totally took the pressure off any throbbing.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is bad news. I hope she has some good news and is feeling better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: stay strong dear sister you are being prayed for by so many, we love you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just sending Marie all my love and healing thoughts. I hope swelling goes down and there's improvement. I hope that she's able to set something up to stay on the bottom level of her townhouse so she's not stuck upstairs.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Walter any new news on how Marie is doing?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She left me a voice message, and she sounded in better spirits.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I haven't heard from her :blush:, but I understand, she needs to get rest, hopefully she is sleeping


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Any update on Marie?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry no update. I don't want to call, I know she needs her rest; she left a couple sentence voice message on my alexa yesterday to tell she got something I sent her and snowball and she sounded good.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Sorry no update. I don't want to call, I know she needs her rest; she left a couple sentence voice message on my alexa yesterday to tell she got something I sent her and snowball and she sounded good.


That’s good to hear. I’m sure she will feel better with each passing day.
Thank you for the update.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Walter I hate asking over and over....but.....any word on how our beautiful Marie is doing?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie messaged me today. She is doing better. She can now move around and is in a boot. She did not leave much other details other than to say she is resting. She will be logging on in a couple of days with more details. She appreciates all the well wishes.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know about Marie Walter. And happy to hear that she able to get around somewhat. Prayers will continue for her that she feels better each and every day!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

That's wonderful news, oh Marie I have been praying for you day and night. This is a real testing time for sure. I love you dearly


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lots of great news today on SM, w/a some sad news as well! This is one of the good reports. Thank you Walter. Send Marie our love & hopefully we can chat w/her when she is feeling better!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm glad to read she is doing better. Thank you for all the updates Walter.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Thank you Walter for the update! So happy she healing and feeling a bit better.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, everyone for your thoughts and prayers. It means the world to me. 

I want to write more details about what has been happening ... but, for now, I still need to get some much needed rest.

In the middle of the night on Thursday ...at three-thirty in the morning ... my back gave out on me ... and I collapsed down onto the floor. When trying to break my fall, I twisted my ankle and broke a bone in my foot. Actually, it is a small fracture ... I have a broken bone that has gone back into place. However, while in the ER, the doctor told me I couldn't put pressure on the foot at all until I saw the orthopedic doctor. Fortunately, I was able to see the ortho doctor the next afternoon. Then I was fitted with the lovely boot. Unfortunately, I was bed ridden for one night. Grrr. 

So, I am wearing a lovely boot ... that weighs ten pounds. And, the boot is causing painful spasms in my legs and spine. So, although I can walk with the boot on ... it is a challenge. But, I am persistent in doing things ... like fully shampooing my hair by myself! LOL The only thing I need help with at the moment is getting off the recliner chair ... because I cannot trust my balance with the darn ten pound boot!

I see the orthopedic doctor on Thursday afternoon. Hopefully, I will only have to wear the boot for another five weeks. 

I miss sleeping in bed ... but, I cannot risk going up two flights of fourteen steps with the boot. 

Snowball, bless his heart, cuddles up and sleeps with me on the recliner. 

Despite inconveniences, I have so many wonderful blessings to be grateful for. I have met wonderful women who are truly earth angels. I have so many stories and pictures to share. I feel so loved. 

Walter knows how much I appreciate him updating for me. He sent me a gorgeous flower arrangement with all my favorite flowers ... I will share a picture later. And, to my dear sister Paula, my sister by heart, thank you for the love package and cards. You two spoil me ... but, that's okay. 

I have so many stories ... like when I as transported back home from the doctor's office in a wheelchair. The guy lifting the back part of the wheelchair slipped and fell ... yes, fell ... while they were lifting me up a step to the sidewalk on our backyard sidewalk. (Although the sidewalk. had been shoveled and salt was down for the ice and snow) The guy holding the wheelchair up front just managed to save me from hitting the sidewalk full force. That was one of those blessings I fell asleep being grateful for ... I was not injured. 

Love and hugs to all of you for all your thoughts and prayers. I will update when I can. I promise soon.

Love and hugs to all of you who have been so kind in taking time to post and asking for updates. Before I go to sleep at night, I am counting so many blessings that I am falling asleep before I finish what I am grateful for as my ankle heals.

Marie


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Good stars Marie, what an adventure you have been on! My heart breaks for the poor fella who fell on your steps, but selfishly I'm so grateful that you did not also fall. Yes, a recliner can be a god-send for sleeping until you are able to climb the stairs to your room. A couple of years ago my husband crushed his foot playing hockey (ended up with a plate and 8 screws), along with a broken ankle. We had to get him up the stairs to get in to our home and it was like mission impossible. When we bought this new house, I refused to look at anything that would not allow for first floor living for if/when we needed it. You never think those things matter, until they do  . Best wishes for continued healing and big hugs.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so so sad and sorry to read what happened, dear Marie!


Sending tons of healing wishes to you and hope you're doing better soon! Much love to you from Ullana and me!


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow. . . . so happy you are so positive after your escapade! That boot would make me crazy! So sweet of Snowball to stay right w/you. They know when something is amiss. Sending you loving wishes for a quick recovery. 

On another note I pulled a "Marie" on Thurs. I was half dozing in a chair in the LR & tried to get up---one step on my left foot & it twisted & gave way. I heard a small "pop" and down I went just averting the sharp edge of the glass & metal coffee table. Dwt. heard me & came running & got me to the sofa. Needless to say I haven't gone to the gym since. It is healing nicely & quicker than I thought possible---must be all the calcium I am taking & staying off it. I may try a "slow workout" w/out much walking at the gym today. Dwt. leaves on Wed. for 2 wks. out of the country so I have to be able to take the pups out. Life can get a little crazy but I also am thankful mine was only superficial if a bit painful---so you have even more of my empathy.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

So nice :wub: to hear from you Marie! I am glad you are healing but so sorry you went through this to begin with! I think they need to find you a max weight 5 pound boot! Nothing but love, thoughts and prayers your way! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - so very happy to hear from you. :chili: Hoping that your recuperation goes well and fast. Those boots are quite the fashion in NYC. We never used to see them in NY and now I rarely go out a day without passing someone in them. But they do look so clunky. Better than a cast though. Please take care of yourself. Sounds like you're in good hands. Hope you got the package I sent. Postal service seemed to have botched it up a bit so not really sure and opened a ticket on it. 

:grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Marie I can't believe I missed all of this but I am so happy to hear you are back home and on the mend, and didn't miss too much time with Snowball. 
I'm glad friends have send you special treats to help you get better. I was at Mom's house that weekend and not too happy with my brother but that's another story, it's been hard but if I was not so distracted with all of that I may have seen this post. Anyhow you take care of yourself and Snowball, yes thank goodness for the home care workers who are no doubt doing a wonderful job. XOXOXOXOXOXO from Jodi and me!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dear sister, your never far from my heart, I am so happy you are doing so well, I know what your going through, it's so hard, I LOVE you :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie left me a voice message today and she sounded like her old self. Marie - I know how much you miss your bed, but you will be back in it soon. Just relax and let everyone wait on you. I will give you a chuckle. I love my bedroom and my bed. Several years ago I had the mother of all gout attacks and could not walk, but I was determined to go to bed every night, lets just say there is a but(t) here. As you can imagine, I sat on the first step, and pushed off on my hands and lifted my butt to the next until I got to the top of the stairs. The in reserve to get down (I was a lot younger then).


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Marie, I'm glad to hear you're back home & healing. Snowball is the best little nurse, isn't he?!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm happy that there's a good update about Marie. She's a trooper.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to see that Marie is starting to feel better and hope that she continues to recuperate and gets plenty of R&R.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dear friends ... Please know that I am so grateful and appreciative of all your posts that are wishing me well. I need a little more time to come back and write more. Often I am told that I should write a book. I am beginning to think I should. Although it is no fun wearing this boot to help heal my fractured ankle ... I feel blessed to have so many wonderful stories that are happening every single day. Because of this clumsy boot ... which caused me to fall again! Yep! ... and, happening right before my ortho appointment ... well, it is a story within itself! Than goodness, I was able to keep my sanity ... by keeping my sense of humor then! I think when I have a little more time, you will enjoy that story. (I wasn't hurt despite the fall). 

I will try and write soon. In the meantime, thank you again, for being so kind and loving with all of your best wishes and prayers. It means the world to me.

Love,

Marie


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

It's so great to see you post again Marie and thank heavens that nothing serious happened to you when you fell again wearing that Boot. Please continue to feel better and get plenty of R&R. God Bless you for a very speedy recovery.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh Marie, what an adventure you've been on! I'm so glad the second fall didn't cause any damage. Yeah.... I'd definitely buy your book, so get to writing! lol! Take care and big healing hugs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> It's so great to see you post again Marie and thank heavens that nothing serious happened to you when you fell again wearing that Boot. Please continue to feel better and get plenty of R&R. God Bless you for a very speedy recovery.


Thank you,Linda. Believe it or not ... early this morning I fell again! A long story why ... but, it was definitely the boot issue. I was fortunate enough to see my ortho this afternoon and because the healing of my ankle has done so well ... the boot is no longer necessary. I will be wearing an ankle stirrup for a few weeks and then I can go back to wearing my regular shoes. I will need physical therapy to strengthen the muscles that become weak from wearing the boot ... but, the doctor has assured me I will be okay in the end.




thesummergirl said:


> Oh Marie, what an adventure you've been on! I'm so glad the second fall didn't cause any damage. Yeah.... I'd definitely buy your book, so get to writing! lol! Take care and big healing hugs.


Yes, I should write the book. Someone suggested doing it audio! Thank you for your healings hugs, :wub:

On a side note ... I haven't written much on FB about what has been going on. Not even with my granddaughter ... I didn't want her to worry. She has a wedding coming up in September.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

So sorry to read you fell again Marie!

Sending tons of healing hugs your way, thinking of you! 

Please take care of yourself!

Alexandra 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm happy to hear you're going to be fine. I know that was a relief! Hugz to you & your little nurse, Snowball.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad you are going to be ok. I was worried when Paula told me you fell again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have been wondering about how you are progressing, Marie. I hope all is well & that soon you will be 100%! Sending loving hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Marie. Can't believe you fell again. Well really glad though that you're giving the boot, the boot!!:HistericalSmiley: Should be much easier to navigate without it. And so excited to hear that Ashely is getting married next fall. :chili: Hope your recovery continues to go as well.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Marie I am so happy you are going to be OK and your ankle is healing perfectly! But hey, you need to stop falling :O 

I feel a bit out of touch since I haven't been online much lately. I tend not to turn on my laptop when I get home, and I've been just pooped when I get home from work and just do minimal housework and watch tv! But know I always wish you the very best and am thinking of you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just seeing you fell again! Those darn boots are so awkward! I hated mine but wore it the whole six weeks. Congratulations on your granddaughters upcoming wedding!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just saw this.been sidelined a lot lately.
Sending lots of hugs.:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------

